# Bristol Mountain?



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

im gonna go there in a couple weeks and was wondering how good it was. its in central new york.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm also heading there in a couple of weeks. My friends and I have rented out two of the on-hill chalets. I've never been but I've heard great things.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Great place to go if you are in the area. Not too hard to find, good package prices for the equipment if you dont have your own. Their shop also has good prices, but I only purchased fleece materials and goggles. I'm not impressed by their food area in the lodge. Seemed like a second hand place to eat then again this was the first mountain I have been to for my first time snowboarding. I would like the beginners hill or learning hill to have been a bit larger to make practice a little easier. If you're good at skiing or snowboarding the trails seemed smooth and flowed pretty well with the lifts and overall traffic. At night it was well lit also.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

Largest vertical in WNY. I've yet to go there but I know some people that board there and they like it. My home hills are Kissing Bridge and Holiday Valley.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

bobepfd said:


> Largest vertical in WNY. I've yet to go there but I know some people that board there and they like it. My home hills are Kissing Bridge and Holiday Valley.


What are some of the prices there for your home hills? I plan on traveling at least once outside of Bristol Mountain.


----------

